# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Bad Homburg
Und wer sponsort die Tickets bis nach Bad Homburg   :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Bad Homburg werd ich mir dieses Jahr bestimmt auch wieder antun, war letztes Jahr recht nett. Wann war das dieses Jahr? August oder September war doch dieses Jahr, oder?

----------

> Und wer sponsort die Tickets bis nach Bad Homburg


Gibet so was wie eine [s]Fahr[/s] Fluggemeinschaft?

----------


## guenny

Ich hatte doch geschrieben, eine *erste* Gelegenheit, ich geh mal davon aus, dass ich wieder nach LOS komme, dann lässt sich ja was mit den Expaten arrangieren.
Wann Bad Homburg stattfindet, kann ich nicht sagen, wird aber sicher von den dort ansässigen Nitty-Membern rechtzeitig gepostet.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Gute Wahl Enrico! :super: 
Der Günny wird's schon schaukeln!

Thaifest??? Bad Homburg???  ::  
Was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen? Was wird da geboten?

Gruß Daniel

----------


## guenny

> ...Thaifest??? Bad Homburg???  
> Was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen?


Ich weiss nicht, ob du im Nittaya angemeldet bist, aber such einfach mal nach Bad homburg im Topic Event-Board, ansonsten der erste Artikel dazu steht hier.
Großes Thai/deutsches Fest im Kurpark, dort gibts ein Thai Sala, zu Ehren von Chulalongkorn, hunderte von LEuten, Kultur, Essen, Trinken etc pp.

----------


## Enrico

War mein erstes Thaifest in Deutschland, Sawee zu liebe halt. War aber selbst überrascht, war so nen bisschen Thailand in Deutschland in einem schönen Park, wenn du noch nen Zimmer wie wir im Parkhotel bekommst ist es genial, 3 Minuten zur Party. Auf die Preise darfst du natürlich an diesem Wochenende nicht guggen, die ham leider nix mit Thailand zu tun. Suppe statt 30 Baht 5 EUR. Aber ich fands letztes Jahr sehr schön. Morgen bring ich nen parr Bilder.

----------


## schiene

@Guenny
meinte ja auch kein virtuelles Bier,wenn du dieses Jahr in Bad Honburg bist haste die Möglichkeit ein richtiges auszugeben.Sind auch öfters da, sind von Frankfurt nur nen paar Kilometer weg.Bin auch ab und zu in der Spielbank das Urlaubsgeld auffrischen  :: 
Hier mal ein Link vom Fest in Bad Homburg aus dem  Jahr 2004
http://www.thailife.de/archiv/2004/thai ... 2004_g.php
mfG schiene

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo Schiene,
Thaifest war ich noch nie, aber die Spielbank kenn`ich zur Genüge.
War ich ne zeitlang Stammgast, aber auf die Dauer zu weit.
Sind ja Samstagnachts auch immer genug Thai- und Philligirs unterwegs.

----------

> Auf die Preise darfst du natürlich an diesem Wochenende nicht guggen, die ham leider nix mit Thailand zu tun. Suppe statt 30 Baht 5 EUR. Aber ich fands letztes Jahr sehr schön. Morgen bring ich nen parr Bilder.


Sicherlich, es muessen die Unkosten auch gedeckt werden. Auch wird ein Gewinn einkalkuliert, der abschliessend dem Wat gespendet wird. So verhielt es sich zu meinen Thaifesten in Deutschland. 

Was mich aber traurig stimmte, war dass bei veranstalteten Tombolas, bei Kleingewinne die Gewinner anwesend, bei Grossgewinne (z.B. Flugreise, Goldkette, usw.) nie anwesend waren.   ::  Dies kann ich nur von meinen besuchten Festen behaupten.

Aber solche Feste bringen den Thailandflair nach Deutschland.
 ::

----------

Du gibst Dir @Phu Yai auf Deine Frage:




> bei Grossgewinne (z.B. Flugreise, Goldkette, usw.) nie anwesend waren.


die Antwort gewissermaßen selbst:




> Auch wird ein Gewinn einkalkuliert


Aber hier lernen die Freunde, die solches veranstalten sehr schnell von ihren deutschen Vorbildern. Oder hast Du noch nicht erlebt, wie das abläuft? Da wird in einer Zeitungsanzeige eine kinderleichte Frage gestellt, die Du unter einer kostenpflichtigen Telefonnummer beantworten kannst (und damit es auch richtig teuer wird musst Du da noch in eine Warteschleife und/oder dämliche Fragen beantworten) und nach 3 bis 6 Wochen, wenn keiner mehr anruft erscheint dann die Mitteilung, dass Frau Hedwig L. aus M. die Flugreise/Goldkette gewonnen hat. 
Wie geschrieben, die Leute lernen schnell.

Walter

----------


## Hua Hin

Also @Phu Yai
ich weiss nicht, wie lange so ne` Thaitombola abläuft und ob Du bis zum
Schluss da warst. Ich kann Dir nur aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die Tombula bei unserem Bowlingturnier über 3 Tage die Hauptgewinne immer bis zum Schluss aufgehoben werden. Is`ja auch logisch, wenn am
ersten Tag alles weg wäre, würde ja die nächsten zwei Tage keiner mehr ein Los kaufen.
Das mit den Telefonhotlines is`wieder ein ganz andres Thema.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

Samstag
22. September 2007
(11:00 Uhr)  Thailand-Festival in Bad Homburg
22.-23. September: Das größte Thaifest in Deutschland mit Kulturprogram, Marktstände, OTOP-Produkte, Thai-Live-Musik mit Superstars aus Thailand, Thai-Spezilitäten und vieles mehr  Homburger Kurpark
Kaiser-Friedrich-Promenade
61348 Bad Homburg v.d.H. 

Kontakt: Thailändisches Fremdenverkehrsamt Frankfurt Tel. (069) 1381390, Thailändische Botschaft Tel. (030) 794810

Wenn Member eine kostenlose Übernachtung in Frankfurt nach dem Fest brauchen biete ich für max.2 Personen die Möglichkeit bei uns zu nächtigen.Wenns mehr sind wirds dementsprechen enger  :aetsch: 
mfG schiene

----------


## Enrico

Verbindlich bestellt!!

Danke :super:

----------

Freut mich Enrico,ist in meinem Kalender vermerkt und wird für dich freigehalten :super: 
mfG schiene

----------


## schiene

Sorry,war nicht eingelogt.Geht in Ordnung Enrico.Halte das Zimmer für euch frei.
mfG schiene

----------


## Enrico

Schiene, danke. Dachte schon es wird dieses Jahr nix, nach dem ich die Preise bei euch da unten gehöhrt habe zu der Zeit. Wir freuen uns :super:

----------


## Robert

Nur mal die Vorsichtige Anfrage an @Schiene, ob evtl noch Platz für weitere 2 Personen ist...  :cool:

----------


## schiene

@Karo5100
Das wird dann leider doch bissel zu eng,sonst gerne.Aber in meiner Nähe gibts noch nen Restaurant welche Zimmer vermieten.Ich bringe da immer mal paar Leute unter.Nix besonderes,einfach,sauber aber dafür sehr preiswert für Frankfurter Verhältnisse.Doppelzimmer zw.50-60 Euro.Wenn du daran Interesse hast,kann ich gerne mal nachfragen ob zu diesem zeitraum noch was frei ist.melde dich bei mir wenn ich ein Zimmer buchen soll.

----------

wir fahren hin und wieder heim, aber wohl nur am sonntag

----------


## schiene

30000 Goldplättchen für einen Pavillon am Kurpark
In Bad Homburg wird gerade eine zweite prunkvolle Sala gebaut - Geschenk aus Thailand

Christian RuppBAD HOMBURG. In Bad Homburg wird gerade in der Nähe des Kurparks eine zweite prunkvolle Sala errichtet. Sie soll an den Kuraufenthalt des thailändischen Königs Chulalongkorn vor 100 Jahren erinnern. Eingeweiht wird das traditionelle Gebäude am 20. September, dem Geburtstag des Monarchen. Kleine Wassertropfen hängen an den Goldplättchen und spiegeln sich in deren glatter Oberfläche. Ein goldenes Mosaik, das im leichten Nieselregen zu schimmern beginnt. Ein Arbeiter klebt ein Pflaster nach dem anderen auf das Holz. Unablässig. Es ist nass, der Mann hat klamme Hände.
Im fernen Thailand ist der Regen wenigstens wärmer. Salas sind hier Treffpunkt und Sonnen- und Regenschutz zugleich. Gläubige legen sich unter den prächtig geschmückten Dächern nieder, wartend in den Tempelanlagen.
Hier, in Bad Homburg, zwischen Weinbergsweg und Kurpark steht der Schlamm zentimeterhoch. Die letzten Kisten mit Baumaterialien sind eingetroffen und müssen nun zusammengesetzt werden. Denn in diesem Jahr feiert die Kurstadt Jubiläum: Zum 100. Mal jährt sich der Besuch des thailändischen Königs Chulalongkorn in Bad Homburg. Dazu hat das Königreich der Stadt die Sala geschenkt. - Ein Geschenk, das in der Kurstadt einen bitteren Geschmack verbreitete, als sich im Frühjahr herausstellte, dass die Herrichtung des Geländes knapp 430000 Euro kostet. Städtisches Geld freilich. Denn an der Chulalongkorn-Quelle an den Salzwiesen ist das Gelände abschüssig und die Sala braucht ein festes Fundament.
Zumindest gilt Bad Homburg damit künftig als einzige Stadt in Europa, die zwei dieser traditionellen Pavillons besitzt. Denn schon zu Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts erhielt sie von Chulalongkorn - der auch unter dem Namen Rama V. bekannt ist - eines dieser offenen Gebäude. Es steht heute in der Nähe des Schwanenteichs.
Mehr als 30000 Teile müssen bis zum 20. September nun zusammengesetzt werden. Allein aus 1000 Teilen besteht die Holzkonstruktion der Halle, die traditionell lediglich zusammengesteckt wird. Auf dem Teakholz befestigen die Handwerker dann die hauchdünnen Goldplättchen und das Spiegelglas. Die meisten Stücke wurden in Thailand vormontiert und in Kisten in den Taunus transportiert. Schriftzeichen auf den Paletten weisen den Arbeitern die spätere Position in dem gigantischen Puzzle.
*
Die Stadt Bad Homburg feiert im Anschluss an die Einweihung vom 21. September an ein großes Thai-Fest.  
Quelle:
http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/sixcms/d ... 3846&_dpa=

----------


## schiene

die Frankfurter Neue presse schreibt:


Die letzte Holzkiste ist ausgepackt, alle Dachschindeln sind befestigt, und ringsherum glänzen goldfarbene Ornamente in der Sonne. Die zehn thailändischen Tempelbauer, die im Kurpark die zweite Thai-Sala in Bad Homburg errichteten, haben am gestrigen Freitag ihre Arbeit beendet. Selbst der Blitzableiter ist montiert, so dass ein Gewitter dem grazilen Bauwerk nichts mehr anhaben kann. 

Der prachtvolle Tempel steht, und nur das Baugerüst trübt noch den Blick auf das asiatische Schmuckstück. Abgebaut werden soll das Baugestänge am kommenden Montag, einem Zeitpunkt, an dem die Tempelbauer aus Fernost schon längst wieder ihre Taschen packen, um zur nächsten Baustelle nach Lausanne in die Schweiz zu reisen. „Die Truppe errichtet im Jahr sechs Tempel, der in Bad Homburg ist bereits der dritte“, informiert Stadtsprecher Andreas Möring. Nach der Baustelle in Lausanne ist das spezielle Können der Arbeiter, die direkt vom thailändischen Königshaus beauftragt sind, in Japan gefragt. 
In Bad Homburg habe die Verständigung auf der Baustelle – die Thai-Sala ist am Rande der Salzwiesen in der Nähe des Tatjana-Gerdes-Hauses im Weinbergsweg zu finden – bestens geklappt, „mit Händen und Füßen“ und ein wenig Englisch, erzählt Möring. Als Dank für die nette Betreuung wurden Claudia Richter und Heiko Kauth, beide Mitarbeiter der Stadt, sogar von der Delegation zum thailändischen Essen eingeladen. Gekocht wurde extra mild und mit viel Reis – speziell für die nur wenig Schärfe gewöhnten Deutschen. 

Die Homburger revanchierten sich und luden die Asiaten gestern zu hessischen Spezialitäten ein. Natürlich wurde auch Apfelwein ausgeschenkt, so wie es sich für eine zünftige Mahlzeit gehört. 

Ganz offiziell eingeweiht werden soll der goldglänzende Tempel, für den, obwohl geschenkt, die Stadt Bad Homburg stolze 430 000 Euro an Nebenkosten zahlen musste, am Donnerstag, 20. September. Vom 21. bis 23. September steht dann das Thai-Festival, das größte Thai-Fest in Deutschland, im Veranstaltungskalender. Thailand wird sich an allen drei Tagen mit Musik, Tanz, Handwerk und exotischen Speisen präsentieren. Die Band „Somango“ spielt am Samstag, 22. September, von 18.30 Uhr an thailändische Live-Musik. 

„Bis zum Fest werden auch die Landschaftsgärtner die Außenanlagen rund um den Tempel so herrichten, dass alles schön aussieht“, sagt Möring. Die endgültige Bepflanzung werde jedoch erst nach dem Festival in Angriff genommen, wenn die Pflanzperiode beginnt. (jam)
Quelle:
http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.p ... id=3943937

----------


## schiene

Am Wochenende waren wir in Bad Homburg und haben uns mal den neuen Sala angeschaut.
Hier ein paar Bilder davon:

----------

Mal ne Frage an die Experten, am 23. Oktober ist in Thailand Chulalongkorn-Tag. Dachte immer, das wäre sein Geburtstag. Jetzt steht hier, dass er am 20. September Geburtstag hatte. Ist der 23.10. sein Todestag oder sein Krönungstag? Oder hat der Tag eine ganz andere Bedeutung?

----------


## Dieter

Es ist der Tag an dem er starb.

----------

War da nicht letzthin auch Robert als Reporter ?

----------

> Es ist der Tag an dem er starb.


Manchmal lernt man ja doch noch was im Forum

Grüße

Volker

----------

> War da nicht letzthin auch Robert als Reporter ?


Zur Feuerbestattung?

----------

ne das teil fotographieren

----------

k.A.

----------


## Robert

Jau, mein Namensvetter hat das Teil auch geknipst.

----------

Robert, Beweise?

----------


## Robert

siehe http://forum.thai-robert.de/viewtopic.php?t=4436

keine Ahnung, ob man es momentan sehen kann, bin member dort...

----------

Ja, kann man sehen und die Fotos sind gut! Das du da member bist, ist zumindest in meinen Augen, keine Schande!

Wer anderer Meinung ist, lets go to boxring!

Grüße

volker

----------


## Robert

Ich meinte mit der Member Sache dort, daß meine Namensvetter manchmal für nichtmember den hahn abdreht...

----------


## guenny

Ich find die Bilder viel zu grün  :smt064

----------


## schiene

Wer von Euch kommt denn eigentlich nächste Woche auch nach Bad Homburg?

----------


## Robert

Wir sind Samstag da

----------


## big_cloud

Noe, bei den Sprit(Benzin) Preisen ist mir das zu teuer dort runter zu fahren
hab vor zwei Jahren schon fast 60 €uronen nur fuer Fahrtkosten ansetzen muessen, da fahr ich doch lieber zu den Gartentreffs beim Bock in Essen

----------


## guenny

Wir haben es fest vor am Samstag hinzufahren, solange das Wetter mitspielt. Also von oben trocken sollte es schon sein.

----------


## schiene

Ja,wollen mal hoffen das es zumindest nicht regnet,wäre echt schade.

----------


## Robert

> Ja,wollen mal hoffen das es zumindest nicht regnet...


Wenns regnet kannst Du Dir wohl denken, wer es schuld ist, weil er gewagt hat es anzusprechen...  ::

----------


## schiene

keine Angst,ich werd es schon mit dem Sonnenschein regeln! :smt109

----------


## Enrico

Pah, da bin ich aber froh. Ich pack dann mal nur ne kurze Hose ein Uwe. Freuen uns auf euch und das schöne Wetter.

----------


## schiene

Jo,machen wir uns paar schöne Tage  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Tage? Wieso, geht das länger?

----------


## schiene

Freitag-Sonntag,wobei die Einweihung des neuen Sala schon am Donnerstag stattfindet.

----------


## guenny

Wer es sich nicht angesehen hat,Direkter Link zur PDF-Datei mit dem Programm.
Übrigens, Wetter-online sagt für Bad Homburg am Samstag trocken, 19 Grad voraus.
Also, werden wir schon mal die Sache etwas fester einplanen.

----------


## Enrico

Günny, wir treffen uns dann direkt neben den anderen. Hoffe die T-Shirts werden noch fertig bis Freitag

----------


## Robert

Du meinst also neben denen vom Nittaya?

----------


## Enrico

Jep, Bingo.

----------

Muss ich mein Nutella-T-shirt anziehen?

Hab wirklich eins, mit Nüssen drauf

----------


## Enrico

Lol, dann wissen wir schonmal das du es bist.

----------


## Robert

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wird meine Frau so zu finden sein...
[align=center]

[/align]
Und nochmal Bilder von uns:
[align=center]



[/align]

----------


## guenny

Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, wo die "Anderen" sich treffen ......

----------


## Robert

Zitat von Dutlek aus dem "anderen Forum":

Original

Da gibts auch ein Bild:
[align=center]
[/align]

----------


## Dieter

Karo, sach blos Du springst hier Hanselmaessig im gelben Polo rum   :cool:  .

----------


## Daniel Sun

@Karo, ich würde dir empfehelen, den ganzen Zaster (gelbe Tüte) nicht so offen rumstehen zu lassen. Und wenn dann zumindest nicht einer so offensichtlichen Tüte.  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Die Tüte passt aber gut zum Poloshirt.  :cool:

----------


## Robert

Die Tüte gabs beim Einkaufen bei einem der Händler...

----------


## Daniel Sun

Also doch kein Zaster drin...schade eigentlich!

----------


## schiene

schwarz"Geldhändler"?  ::

----------


## schiene

So,das mit dem Wetter hab ich nach harten Verhandlungen mit dem "Wettergott" soweit geregelt,Regen wirds keinen geben!Sonne wird scheinen!Nur mit den Temperaturen konnten wir keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden.Wird wohl zw.18-24 Grad liegen.Hoffe ihr seid mit dem Vertragsabschluß zufrieden!Wenn nicht zahlt ihr in Bad Homburg nen Bier an mich.Wenn ja dann zahlt ihr zwei Bierchen.

----------


## guenny

Schon o.k.,
wir werden auch kommen am Samstag.

@Dieter, weist, was mich an deiner Aussage "hanselmäßiges gelbes Shirt stört?" Bin erst heute selber drauf gekommen: Meine Frau ist begeisterte Fußballguckerin, bevorzugt begeisterte Schreie ausstoßend wenn Deutschland spielt. Sie hat veranlasst, dass ich mir während der Fußball-WM ein Fähnchen ans Autofenster gesteckt habe. Ist sie jetzt auch Hansel, weil sie sich mit ihrem Gastland identifiziert hat, oder wie würde sie bezeichnet?

----------


## schiene

> bevorzugt begeisterte Schreie ausstoßend


Solche Begeistrungsschreie kenne ich von meiner Frau nur wenn wir Sex haben :super:  :aetsch:

----------


## Dieter

Das is ja alles ok Guenny, aber um mich dazu zu bringen, dass ich mich mit der thailaendischen Fussballnationalmannschaft identifiziere muessten die zunaechst mal wenigstens deutsches Viertliganiveau erreichen   :cool:  .

Da das tragen von diesem gelben Zeugs also mit Fussballfantum nichts zu tun hat, ist Deine Frage doch beantwortet?

----------


## schiene

oder 2Liga wie die Löwen  :aetsch:

----------


## guenny

Dieter, 
gelbes Shirt ----> Ausdruck thailändischen Nationalstolzes, begründet durch den König
SRG-Fahne am Auto -----> Ausdruck deutschen Nationalstolzes, begründet durch die überragende Leistung der Fußballnationalmannschaft.
Diesen Zusammenhang wollte ich herstellen.
@Schiene, wohnt ihr im Wald? Keine Nachbarn? 
Und dann so ??

----------


## schiene

hehehehe,wir lassen unsere Nachbarn teilhaben an unserem Spaß.Außerdem wissen die dann immer das sie nicht zu stören haben da ich sowieso nicht an die Tür gehe  :aetsch:

hoffentlich wirds am WE nicht doppelt so laut wenn Enrico nebst Gemahlin da ist  :musik:

----------


## guenny

[empörung]aber die is doch schwanger !!![/empörung]

----------


## schiene

sagt man nicht das da gerade die Frauen mehr Bedarf an "Zuwendung"haben?

----------


## guenny

Bevor das hier jetzt ausartet, geh ich ins Bett.
Denkt dran, dass wir noch ne Uhrzeit oder so ausmachen sollten.

Und, Herbert, bitte melden!!!

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Und dann so ??
> Image


Müßte dort ein Bild zu sehen sein, welches ich nicht sehe?

----------


## Hua Hin

Geht mit genauso, Daniel.
Bei Guenny habe ich immer weisses Feld mit rotem Kreuz.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Nicht mal das hab ich, scheiß FSK!??

----------


## schiene

> Bevor das hier jetzt ausartet, geh ich ins Bett.
> Denkt dran, dass wir noch ne Uhrzeit oder so ausmachen sollten.


Wenn am Freitag Enrico bei mir ankommt werden wir eine Zeit+Treffpunkt vorschlagen und rechtzeitig hier einstellen.
Wann könntet ihr denn alle so ungefähr da sein?

----------


## Robert

Ich hoffe, so bis spätestens 12 am Samstag da zu sein...

----------


## Enrico

Kommt morgen auch schon wer? Wir werden so gegen 12 Uhr am Platz sein.

----------


## guenny

Wir wissens noch nicht so genau, 
ich denke mal nicht so spät am Samstag, irgendwann mittags.....

----------


## Dieter

Ich bin leider gesellschaftlich anderweitig verpflichtet. Morgen Abend Allianz Arena 60 - St. Pauli und ab Samstag gehts auf'd Wiesn   :cool:  .

----------


## schiene

Na dann mal Prost und viel Spaß!

----------


## guenny

Dieter, dann bist du natürlich entschuldigt, obwohls ja nett gewesen wäre  :einergehtnoch:

----------


## Dieter

Kein Problem Guenny, wir holen das bei mir in Bangkok nach. Schiene, wichtig sind morgen 3 Punkte, der Rest is easy   :cool:  .

----------


## big_cloud

Wuensche Euch Allen eine schoene Zeit in Bad Homburg!

der
Lothar aus Lembeck  ::

----------


## schiene

werden wir haben,hab meine Kollegen schon getarnt unters Volk gemischt falls es zu schweren Ausschreitungen zw. diversen Foren bezw.deren Member kommen sollte  ::

----------

Wir werden am morgigen Samstag einfliegen.

Wenn jemand einen genervten Vater erblicken sollte, der sich nur mit Mühe zurückhalten kann, seine 3jährigen Zwillinge zu erschlagen, datt bin ich.

----------


## Robert

Wo sind die ersten Bilder von heute?

----------


## Joseph

Naja, ehrlich gesagt, die Thaiveranstaltung von Homburg reizt mich nicht besonders...ich war noch niemals auf einer Thaiveranstaltung in D und kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, was da -thaimäßig- interessant sein soll. Thailändisch essen? Kann ich hier auch haben, und billiger. Thais sehen? Thais sprechen? Habe ich hier auch, wenn auch nicht so viele...eine Sala sehen? Sehe ich in Thailand ziemlich oft...

Aber ich wünsche allen aus dem Forum, die hinfahren, viel Vergnügen!

Joseph

----------

ich schliesse mich Joseph an   :Wink:

----------


## Dieter

1860 siegt heute nach nervenzerfetzendem Kampf vor ueber 50.000 gegen St. Pauli mit 2 : 1 und bleibt Tabellenfuehrer   :cool:  .

----------


## Dieter

Nix los heut?? Anscheinend doch alle beim Hanseltreffen   :cool:  .

----------


## guenny

Awwer Dieter,
bin ich nix?
Bist du net auf der Wiesn?

----------

Also, wenn der Admin diesmal nicht seinen Finger aus dem Popo zieht und einen grösseren Bericht mit Fotos über das Treffen einstellt, mach ich hier auch nix mehr........

----------


## guenny

Die Jungs haben es sogar versäumt, mal ne gescheite Ansage über Treffen heute zumachen, wo, wann klar, Telefon per pn oder so,....
Wär einfach zu einfach gewesen.
Der einzige, der auffälligf um die Bierzeltgarnituren mit gezückter Kamera rumschlich und von mir problemlos auch ohne Schlips erkannt wurde war...., na wer wohl?

----------


## Dieter

Lodda???

Nee Quatsch, muesste der Brennholzsammler gewesen sein   :cool:  .

----------


## Dieter

> Awwer Dieter,
> bin ich nix?
> Bist du net auf der Wiesn?


Scho gwesn am Nachmittag, zwoa Mass drunga hobbe a scho gsagt, a Hendl gfressn hobbe a scho gsagt.

Heute war einer dieser herrlichen Spaetsommertage, an denen dieses spezielle"Isarflimmern" in der mild sonnigen Luft liegt und die Madeln ganz besonders fesch rueberkommen.

----------

Dat kann nur der 12 Mio Villa Mann gewesen sein.

----------


## Dieter

Stefan,

richtig kombiniert  :super: 

Gruss Dieter

----------

War eben seine Pics kucken...........bin ich froh da nicht hingefahren zu sein. War heute morgen nahe dran es zu tun........

----------


## big_cloud

Und hatter schon Mr.T's Rueckkehr in die Regierung propagiert?

----------


## Enrico

> Die Jungs haben es sogar versäumt, mal ne gescheite Ansage über Treffen heute zumachen, wo, wann klar, Telefon per pn oder so,....
> Wär einfach zu einfach gewesen.
> Der einzige, der auffälligf um die Bierzeltgarnituren mit gezückter Kamera rumschlich und von mir problemlos auch ohne Schlips erkannt wurde war...., na wer wohl?


Un wir ham extra gestern Abend noch die Händynummer in Mitgliederbereich gestellt. :traurig: 
Und wenn du den Robert gesehen hast, dann hättest du auch uns gefunden. Morgen Abend kommt dann Bericht mit Bildern!

----------

Erst morgen Abend ? Bei robby hat's schon drinne.


Hoffentlich wird dat nun nicht als Unterschied zu Ost und West gewertet.

----------


## Enrico

Habs gerade gesehen. Na warte, mache jetzt den Bericht fertig.

Angeber der, hat ja auch nur 20 km....

----------

::  .. so motiviert man nen Admin

----------


## Enrico

So, Bilder gibts im Bilderthread, die Auswertung der Veranstaltung im Mitgliederbereich. Hier unter Termine ist das Thema zu Ende.

Bilder

Auswertung


*[align=center]FIN[/align]*

----------

